# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Recessive Morphs >  Ultramel

## JLC

This is one of the newest recessive morphs to come along.  At first it was called the Crider line of Caramels due to the striking similarities between the two morphs.  It was believed to simply be an exceptional example of the Caramel.  However, they proved to not be compatible, and therefore are two completely different morphs.  The morph became known as the Ultramel (short for Ultramelanistic).  It does not appear to have the same issues with kinking that are found in the Caramel lines. 


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
J. Kobylka Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),Kukulkan.213 (02-21-2015),reptimac (08-25-2013),superanaconda (10-30-2013)

----------

